

Facebook Self Service Advertising SUCKS - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/05/08/facebook-advertising-sucks.aspx

======
steveplace
socialmedia.com: Facebook ad alternative. They put up ads on fb apps, and
they're a little more responsive.

And yes, internal ads by fb generally suck. But if you can hit a sweetspot,
you're in for a nice ROI. You've got to do some shady things to get there, but
it's possible nonetheless.

